# Peer-to-Peer netzwerk



## keinplanvonnix (2. Mai 2003)

Hi auch!

Ich hab ein Problem und zwar hab ich einen Laptop und einen Festen rechner, die beiden möchte ich gerne unter einander vernetzen! ich hab zwei netzwerkkarten und ein crossover kabel! meine Windows versionen sind XP home und 200 Professionel 

beide befinden sich in der gleichen arbeitsgruppe und haben die richtige pi adresse 192.168.0.1 und der laptop 0.2 die subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0 aber die finden sich nicht 

HILFE


----------



## Avariel (2. Mai 2003)

Was heißt finden sich nicht?
Sehen sie sich nur in der Netzwerkumgebung nicht? Oder klappts über 'suchen' auch nicht? Hast du schonmal versucht von einem der Rechner aus den anderen anzupingen?


----------



## keinplanvonnix (2. Mai 2003)

ja vonm laptop zum rechner sagt er klappt aber von rechner zum laptop nicht


----------



## Sinac (2. Mai 2003)

Was klappt, das pingen?
Ich schätze mal es liegt an einer Firewall...
Hast du auf einem oder auf beiden PCs eine laufen? Wenn ja, pass
die Regeln an oder schalte die Firewall erstmal aus.
Alles schon mindestens 100 Mal überprüft (IP, Subnet) haste?
Gut, machs nochmal!
Kannst du Ausschließen, das ne Karte oder das Kabel defekt ist?
Ping 127.0.0.1 funzt an beiden Rechnern?
Ping 192.168.0.1/2, also jeweils die eigene Addy funzt?

Jaja, Fragen über Fragen...

Hoffe etwas davon hilft dir weiter!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## keinplanvonnix (2. Mai 2003)

*Peer-to-Peer*

Ping 127.0.0.1 klappt bei beiden aber wenn ich am Rechner Ping 192.168.0.1/2 eingebe dann sagt er mir Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung!!!! kann ich denn einfach eine ander IP-Adresse vergeben die nicht belegt ist denn ich Glaube das mein ISDN modem die schon verwendet!?!? 


Ich verzweifel  sooooo langsam


----------



## keinplanvonnix (2. Mai 2003)

*laptop pingt doch nicht*

Ich hab gerade festgestell das der laptop die ganze zeit meine isdn Karte anpingt! jetzt hab ich sie deaktiviert und siehe da er pingt doch nicht den rechner an!


----------



## Sinac (2. Mai 2003)

Öhm, dein Problem mit der ISDN Karte check ich jetzt nicht...
Haste das Neztwerkabel n deine ISDN Karte gestopft oder was???
(Nur am Rande: ES GIBT KEIN "ISDN MODEM"!!!)

Die IP Adressen 192.168.0.x sind schon ok, die sind für Lokale Netz!
Du bekommst ja beim Einwählen in INet für dein ISDN Device ne andere
IP von deinem ISP!
Haste das mit der Firewall überprüft?


----------



## Sinac (2. Mai 2003)

Öhm, dein Problem mit der ISDN Karte check ich jetzt nicht...
(Nur am Rande: ES GIBT KEIN "ISDN MODEM"!!!)
Die IP Adressen 192.168.0.x sind schon ok, die sind für Lokale Netz!
Du bekommst ja beim Einwählen in INet für dein ISDN Device ne andere
IP von deinem ISP!
Haste das mit der Firewall überprüft?


----------



## keinplanvonnix (2. Mai 2003)

also mit dem ISDN egal ist auf jeden fall deaktiviert und eine firewall benutze ich nicht!


----------



## Sinac (2. Mai 2003)

Also nochmal jetzt zum Stand der Dinge, ich hab n bißchen den Faden
verloren:

2 Rechner, ein Laptop, ein fester Rechner...
Beide über ein gekreuztes Kabel verbunden.

Laptop:
IP: 192.168.0.2
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
"ping localhost" klappt
"ping 192.168.0.2" klappt
"ping 192.168.0.1" klappt nicht
OS: Win 2K
Keine Firewall laufen?
Das Kabel steckt in der NETZWERKKARTE

fester PC:
IP: 192.168.0.1
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
"ping localhost" klappt
"ping 192.168.0.1" klappt
"ping 192.168.0.2" klappt nicht
OS: Win XP
Keine Firewall laufen?
Das Kabel steckt in der NETZWERKKARTE

Habe ich das alles so richtig verstanden?

Du hast bei bieden PCs TCP/IP installiert?

Du hast einfach nur ein Crossover Kabel, keine Hub oder Switch?

Wäre außerdem hilfreich wenn du deine Antworten etwas genauer
ausführen würdest, dann versteht man besser was du meinst ;-)


----------



## keinplanvonnix (2. Mai 2003)

fast richtig ich hab auf beiden rechnern ( Laptop sowie PC ) Win200 prof als auch XP installiert alles andere funktioniert genausoweit wie Du es geschrieben hast!


----------



## Sinac (2. Mai 2003)

Sicher das du ein gekreuztes Kabel hast???


----------



## keinplanvonnix (2. Mai 2003)

jetzt klappt am PC 192.168.0.1 auch nicht mehr


----------



## keinplanvonnix (2. Mai 2003)

ja ich hab soeben noch mal nachgesehen und es isz eins die kabel liegen unterschiedlich auf dem Stecker


----------



## keinplanvonnix (2. Mai 2003)

kann es sein das ich noch irgendein dns -server eingeben


----------



## Christian Fein (2. Mai 2003)

Den brauchst du nicht.

Check mal ob du bei beiden Rechner die hostmark auf 255.255.255.0
gesetzt hast.

BZW Poste mal deine kompletten Netzwerkeinstellungen deiner beiden rechner.


----------



## keinplanvonnix (2. Mai 2003)

Also wenn Du die Sunetzmaske meinst dann stehen beide auf 255.255.255.0 !  Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich mich zu blöde anstelle oder so aber was meinst du mit "POSTE" ???


----------



## Christian Fein (2. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von keinplanvonnix _
> * Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich mich zu blöde anstelle oder so aber was meinst du mit "POSTE" ??? *



rofl 
you made my day 

Mit posten meine ich hier ins Forum posten/schreiben


----------



## keinplanvonnix (2. Mai 2003)

Laptop:
IP-Adresse:092.168.0.2
Subnetzmaske:255.255.255.0

Erweitert: 
IP-Einstellungen: Schnittstellenmetrik 1

DNS: primäre und verbindungsspeziefische DNS-Suffixe anhängen 
     Übergeordnete Suffixe des primären DNS-Suffixes anhängen

Adresse dieser verbindungen in DNS registrieren

WINS
LMHOSTS-Abfrage aktivieren
NetBios über TCP/IP aktivieren

Optionen:
IP-Sicherheit
TCP/IP-Filter

Am PC genauso!


----------



## keinplanvonnix (2. Mai 2003)

ups ich meinte natürlich IP 192 nich 092


----------



## keinplanvonnix (2. Mai 2003)

und am PC selbstverständlich 192.168.0.1


----------



## Christian Fein (2. Mai 2003)

Und PC ebenso subnetzmask 255.255.255.0?


----------



## keinplanvonnix (2. Mai 2003)

ja der PC hat Die Subnetztmaske 255.255.255.0


----------



## Christian Fein (2. Mai 2003)

mhhhh versuch mal die Hardware testweise zu tauschen /hub/kabel usw. Weil von den Einstellungen her ist alles korrekt.


----------



## keinplanvonnix (2. Mai 2003)

also ich hab kein hub ich benutze ein crossover kabel können wir nicht mal zusammen das netztwerk neu einrichten?


----------



## keinplanvonnix (2. Mai 2003)

Problem Beseitigt!

erstmal Danke an euch alle!!!!!

Was ich gemacht habe ich hab mir eine andere Netzwerkkarte eingebaut und schon hatte ich die Verbind zum anderen rechner!

SOOOOOOO EINFACH


----------



## Sinac (4. Mai 2003)

Gratuliere =)


----------



## tuxracer (6. Juni 2003)

mit welcher der Windows Versionen bist Du das Netz am Checken?

w2k +w2k
xp + xp
oder w2k  + xp

ich frag weil win XP Home in sachen Netz ein Sch... ist vor allem in verbindung mit nicht XP Systemen.

mach alle versuche immer indem Du auf beiden Rechnern w2k am laufen hast, und mach mal auf beiden Rechnern in der cmd ein ipconfig /all. diese angaben würde ich dann mal hier posten.

noch was.

wenn kein ping geht, sind entweder ip und subnetmaske falsch konfiguriert, oder das kabel ist futsch, oder es ist das falsche kabel, sprich crossover über einen hub, oder peer to peer mit geradem kabel.

sonst wenn die ip und subnetmaske richtig ist muss ein ping gehen !!!


----------

